# Hoosier Orchids Closing



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

This really sucks because I'm local...but they're closing the doors and having a big sale. Maybe someone will get some value from this. This link leads to the message about their closure, and on that page is a link to a spreadsheet listing the plants they have left. The list is huge, but they are only shipping until 12Nov, so get on it.

This place was amazing, and I am bummed that I didn't get to take my stepfather there before this. He has the greenest thumb of anyone I know, and he would have crapped himself. Color me bummed.

Hoosier Orchid Company - Notice


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Huge list - unfortunately it is a $300 minimum order...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Oz - I have actually been there before and their stuff is nice. You might see if you can find some other orchid nuts in your area to chip in on a shipment with you. I doubt you would be disappointed.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

For what it is worth I bought ~3500 plants during the first phase of their selloff. A lot of jewel orchids, restrepias, and some other things. 

I don't have them in the greenhouse yet. My friend Alex is supposed to be picking them up soon though. Happy to sell you whatever I have and you don't even need to order $300 worth... I'll probably do a big sale through Josh's Frogs when I get my inventory together, look for that in the next couple weeks.

Rob


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

melissa68 said:


> Oz - I have actually been there before and their stuff is nice. You might see if you can find some other orchid nuts in your area to chip in on a shipment with you. I doubt you would be disappointed.


Melis - I am sure it is nice stuff. But - if I spent as much on orchids as I did on frogs - where would I get the money for the divorce lawyer? 



littlefrog said:


> I don't have them in the greenhouse yet. My friend Alex is supposed to be picking them up soon though. Happy to sell you whatever I have and you don't even need to order $300 worth... I'll probably do a big sale through Josh's Frogs when I get my inventory together, look for that in the next couple weeks.


That would be great Rob. I am always looking for new Restrepias or small pleurothallids. I haven't taken pics for the "blooming" thread in a while - but I think I am finally figuring out this family in regards to vivs (placement, watering, varieties, etc.)

Looking forward to it.

Oz


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

rozdaboff said:


> Melis - I am sure it is nice stuff. But - if I spent as much on orchids as I did on frogs - where would I get the money for the divorce lawyer? .....



You just need to find a lawyer that would trade frogs for a divorce


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow. I was really saddened when reading this. It has been some time since ordering from Hoosier, but some of my earliest orchid memories was ordering from Hoosier. I felt tlike I had found a gold mine that, at the time, had numerous Pleurothallid species. Seeing the box arrive was great. Great people, great plants.

Jon Werner


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

froglady said:


> You just need to find a lawyer that would trade frogs for a divorce


I'm no attorney, but I'd certainly "trade frogs for a divorce" . Who would want a divorce anyways .


-----------


prior to my frog hobby, I had an orchid hobby.....10 years running. Greenhouse, attended the local shows and club meetings with the retirees/blue hairs, went to orchid growers in nearly every town I visited on business trips. Bought and killed many a Hoosier orchid . Sad to see them close for sure....


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> ....attended the local shows and club meetings with the retirees/blue hairs...


I resemble that remark!  But my hair is white.


----------

